# General SHB & Wax Moth control query



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

OK I have both, but it is not out of hand yet. I have done the Diatomaceous Earth around the hive, boric acid in political sign material (plastic) sealed with Crisco (stapled to base board), CD traps on top of frames in both brood boxes (1/4 c. soy flour, 2tbs. boric acid, 2 tbs. P'nut oil, & 1/8 c. Water), and have nematodes in route. Any advice on what else to do, while staying chemical free as possible? Since Houston does not have winters like up North our problem is a little bigger due to longer summers. 2 June was first hive start, but I do not want to loose my hive.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

mmmooretx said:


> OK I have both, but it is not out of hand yet. I have done the Diatomaceous Earth around the hive, boric acid in political sign material (plastic) sealed with Crisco (stapled to base board), CD traps on top of frames in both brood boxes (1/4 c. soy flour, 2tbs. boric acid, 2 tbs. P'nut oil, & 1/8 c. Water), and have nematodes in route. Any advice on what else to do, while staying chemical free as possible? Since Houston does not have winters like up North our problem is a little bigger due to longer summers. 2 June was first hive start, but I do not want to loose my hive.
> Thanks in advance.


Update: I got no nibble indications on the bait in the CD with the bait listed above and the SHB population seems to be getting larger. I am going to try a new set of Nematodes next week, http://www.bugsforgrowers.com/produc...abditis-indica, which has SHB specifically listed (close to $50 with shipping).  Other than that my other options I see is to buy more bottoms with the oil trap or the traps from http://georgiabees.com/ that uses Check Mite plus with his bait (his package is around $52 for ten traps with bait and the Check Mite + is another $36 without shipping).
Any advice for something I have missed would be appreciated.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm wondering if Nematodes can be used in the hive.........if so, how?


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

snl said:


> I'm wondering if Nematodes can be used in the hive.........if so, how?


No, because they live in the soil and attack the larval stage of the SHBs. They actually actively hunt the SHB larvae for food & breeding environment as a parasite.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I hear you but they only live in the soil? They could not live in a hive environment and "search and destroy" any larvae that may have hatched in the hive?


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's what I have on most of my hives:

http://greenbeehives.com/ipk-small-hive-beetle-trap-assembled-and-painted.html

I love them and they work great for me. Strength of the hive and their ability to defend against the SHB and wax moths is huge. If you have too much space , ie extra supers on top that they aren't working, this will give the beetles more area to hide. The beetle population just rose here so I have condensed all of my hives way down. Plus we are in a severe drought. Wax moths should never be a problem until the hive has diminished in numbers and strength usually due to another existing problem with the hive.

hth,

Sully


----------

